# postcard



## kemlo

Czezc,

I am needing a lot of help writing this postcard (I understand the point of wordreference is not translate slabs of English into Polish but this is my only hope  

This is what I need translated:

Monia and Milosz,

Hello from Mexico! How are you both? I miss our `skype´ chats in Polish and English about your wedding, when you plan to visit Australia and of course the ping-pong champion of Wodzislaw. Mexico is beautiful - very different to anything I have seen - although it does not compare to Poland! I had a tough first few weeks as I missed Agatka but I look forward to her arrival here as much as I look forward to your wedding and Monia´s drunkeness at the reception. I hope you like the coffee mug! You´ll hear again from me soon. All the best! (Milosz, you English is superb!)


Thankyou so much for your help in advance (I have a number of others to write but I am hesitant to post them here for the aforementioned reason, if you could help me out with the five others it would also be appreciated)

Dzieki!!!!!


----------



## fragile1

Monia i Milosz, 
Pozdrowienia z Meksyku! 
Jak sie macie oboje? Brakuje mi naszych polsko/angielskich czatow na skypie o Waszym ślubie/weselu. Kiedy planujecie wizytę w Australii i oczywiście mistrzostwa w ping-ponga w Wodzisławiu?  
Meksyk jest piękny – bardzo różny od Wszystkiego, co do tej pory widziałem – ale i tak nie umywa się do Polski!
Przez pierwsze tygodnie tęskniłem za Agatką, ale teraz niecierpliwie czekam na jej przyjazd tutaj tak samo jak niecierpliwie czekam na Wasz ślub i Moni upicie się na przyjęciu. 
Mam nadzieję, że podoba wam się kubek do kawy! 
Niedługo znowu się odezwę. Wszystkiego najlepszego! 
(Miłosz, Twój angielski jest znakomity!)


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć, 

Some coretions and suggestions:





fragile1 said:


> Monia i Milosz,
> Pozdrowienia z Meksyku!
> Jak się macie oboje? Brakuje mi naszych polsko/angielskich czatów rozmów na skypie o Waszym ślubie/weselu. Kiedy planujecie wizytę w do Australii i oczywiście mistrzostwa w ping-ponga w Wodzisławiu?
> Meksyk jest piękny – bardzo różny się różni od wszystkiego, co do tej pory widziałem – ale i tak nie umywa się do Polski!
> Przez pierwsze tygodnie bardzo tęskniłem za Agatką, ale teraz niecierpliwie czekam na jej przyjazd tutaj na jej przyjazd do Australii*/aż tu przyjedzie tak samo jak niecierpliwie czekam na Wasz ślub i Moni upicie się na przyjęciu nie mogę się już doczekać Waszego ślubu i aż Monia upije się na weselu.
> Mam nadzieję, że podoba Wam się kubek do kawy!
> Niedługo znowu się odezwę. Wszystkiego najlepszego!
> (Miłosz, Twój angielski jest znakomity!)


*Kemlo, I assume that you are looking forward to the arrival of Agatka in Australia not in Mexico, you can as well use the second version as it doesn't point to the location

I also assume that you are a man.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fragile1

Thomas, dziekuje za poprawki, nie mam ogonkow, wiec rzezbie za kazdym razem. Dzieki.
Natomiast :Kiedy planujecie wizytę w do Australii " - wizyte planuje sie w Australii, wyjechac mozna do Australii.
"bardzo różny się różni od wszystkiego, co do tej pory widziałem" - wole swoje zdanie, moze dlatego, ze jest moje, a moze dlatego, ze nie ma w nim nic niepoprawnego 
Z tekstu nie wynika czy Agatka ma przyjechac do Australii czy do Meksyku.


----------



## Thomas1

fragile1 said:


> Thomas, dziekuje za poprawki, nie mam ogonkow, wiec rzezbie za kazdym razem. Dzieki.
> Natomiast :Kiedy planujecie wizytę w do Australii " - wizyte planuje sie w Australii, wyjechac mozna do Australii.


Let's keep on talking in English, as I don't know if Kemlo can follow our explanations. 
I also thought about this, but here are my arguments for do:
you say, _Ktoś jest/bawi z wizytą w Australii. _but _Ktoś planuje wizystę do Australii.
_In the first case you actually are in Australia, some one is paying a visit to Australia. In the second, you are planning on going there. So there is a difference, because "wizyta w Australii" means to me that you are already there, whereas "wizita do Australii" means that you aren't there. 
Having said that, I think you may come across such usage of "w Australii" , that's why I only suggested "do Australii". Does someone have any thoughts on this one?





> "bardzo różny się różni od wszystkiego, co do tej pory widziałem" - wole swoje zdanie, moze dlatego, ze jest moje, a moze dlatego, ze nie ma w nim nic niepoprawnego


Sure, I should have coloured it in blue.  I insist, however, on _wszystkiego_.


----------



## fragile1

Again:
_Ktoś jest/bawi z wizytą w Australii._
_This is correct._

but 
_Ktoś planuje wizy_s_tę do Australii. _This is incorrect. 

If you like to use _"do"_ it would be:_ wyjazd do Australii, Meksyku, Polski etc., podroz do, droga do, ..._
But with the word _"wizyta" -  Wizyta *w* Australii._


----------



## NotNow

kemlo said:


> Czezc,
> I miss our `skype´ chats in Polish and English about your wedding, when you plan to visit Australia and of course the ping-pong champion of Wodzislaw.


 
This sentence may have been misinterpreted. He may miss the chats and the champion. The chats are about the wedding and the plans to visit Australia. One translation may be:

_Brakuje mi naszych polsko-angielskich czatów rozmów o Waszych ślubie, Waszych planów wizyty do Austrailii, i oczywiście mistrza w ping-pong w Wodzislawiu._

Or the chats may be about the wedding, the plans to visit, and the champion. It is definitely not a question.

Perhaps kemlo can clarify this.


----------



## Thomas1

OK here we go again:





fragile1 said:


> Again:
> _Ktoś jest/bawi z wizytą w Australii._
> _This is correct._
> 
> but
> _Ktoś planuje wizy_s_tę do Australii. _This is incorrect.
> 
> If you like to use _"do"_ it would be:_ wyjazd do Australii, Meksyku, Polski etc., podroz do, droga do, ..._
> But with the word _"wizyta" -  Wizyta *w* Australii._


Apart from the typographical mistake, I really don't see anything wrong in "wizyta do Australii", so please explain that further, because I am really perplexed at what you say, Fragile. 



NotNow said:


> This sentence may have been misinterpreted. He may miss the chats and the champion. The chats are about the wedding and the plans to visit Australia. One translation may be:
> 
> _Brakuje mi naszych polsko-angielskich czatów rozmów o Waszych ślubie, Waszych planów wizyty do Austrailii, i oczywiście mistrza w ping-pong w Wodzislawiu._
> 
> Or the chats may be about the wedding, the plans to visit, and the champion. It is definitely not a question.
> 
> Perhaps kemlo can clarify this.


That's a very good point, NotNow. I had only skimmed over the original, and now that I see what it really says I think you're right.

Your sentence contains a few errors, though.

_Brakuje mi naszych polsko-angielskich czatów/ rozmów na skypie o Waszym ślubie, Waszych planach wizyty do Australii i oczywiście (o) mistrzu w ping-ponga w Wodzislawiu._

Just going back to the question of wizyta, after reconsidering I would use simple przyjazd. So NotNow's sentence would read:

_Brakuje mi naszych polsko-angielskich  rozmów na skypie o Waszym ślubie, Waszych planach przyjazdu do Australii i oczywiście (o) mistrzu Wodzisławia w ping-ponga._

mistrz (w) ping-ponga w Wodzisławiu -- the ping-pong champion in Wodzislaw
mistrz Wodzisławia w ping-ponga -- the ping-pong champion of Wodzislaw

The reason is that przyjazd sounds more neutral, whereas wizita has some more formal overtones.


----------



## fragile1

I think Kemlo is not much interested in our discursion about „do” and „w”. 
Let’s use some examples, because I do not understand what is to see in wrong or good using words “wizyta do” or “wizyta w”.
 
After listing in internet:
1.        Madonna *planuje wizytę w* Oświęcimiu 
2.        Co trzeci Polak *planuje wizytę* *na* stadionach Euro 2012 
3.        Benedykt XVI *planuje wizytę w* Polsce 
4.        Elżbieta II *planuje* swoją 24 *wizytę w* Kanadzie 
5.        Książę Yorku *planuje wizytę* *we* Wrocławiu
*6.       *_Sikorski planuje wizytę *w* Rosji (w rozwinięciu*:  *_*Radosław Sikorski wybiera się **do** Moskwy).***
7.        Tajwan/ Nowy prezydent *planuje wizytę** w* USA  (...zapowiedział w poniedziałek (24.03) chęć złożenia *wizyty** w* Stanach Zjednoczonych *...)*
8.        Blair *planuje wizytę** w* Strefie Gazy  javascript:void(0)
9.        Dalai Lama *planuje* 12-dniową *wizytę w* Japonii 
10.     Bush *planuje* w czerwcu *wizytę w* Europie Zachodniej
 
Among that is one:
*Peru/ Alan Garcia planuje wizytę do Japonii*
*Where to me  „wizytę do Japonii” is incorrect  and it should be ‘w’. Thereafter is:*
„Alan Garcia, planuje udać się w marcu *do* Japonii” what is correct.
 
Wizytę planuje się w państwie, miejscowości, lokalu lub na (obszarze, stadionie, stronie internetowej).
Wybiera się, wyjeżdża się do państwa, miejscowości, lokalu lub na stadion, obszar, wczasy.
 
I really don’t know why did you correct my text in that. I think you should give me some explanation of your point of view Thomas!


----------



## Thomas1

Fragile, I did make the distinction correction/suggestions consciously. The suggestion marked part means that you can accept it or leave it as it is if you find the original better.

I already gave my explanation in post #5.

Let me give you some examples:Prezydent Węgier, Laszlo Solyom, 21 sierpnia miał udać się z planowaną *wizytą do* przygranicznej słowackiej miejscowości Komarno

*Prezydent Francji przybył z pierwszą wizytą do Chin*


Z Iranu Chavez udaje się z *wizytą do* pobliskiego Turkmenistanu, a stamtąd do stolicy Białorusi.

*Prezydent Litwy z pierwszą wizytą w Polsce*

  Onet.pl - ‎27-08-2009‎
 W piątek z pierwszą *wizytą do* Polski na zaproszenie prezydenta Lecha Kaczyńskiego przyjeżdża nowa prezydent Litwy Dalia Grybauskaite. 

W niedługim czasie _planuje wizyte do_ Polski i znalazłem bardzo dogodne dla mnie połaczenie 

Lakshmi Mittal, hinduski magnat stalowy, _planuje wizytę do_ Mauretanii w celu kupna zakładu metalurgicznego 

Source: google.com​Concluding, my supposition is that you use _wizyta do_ when there is a verb of movement implied, like _pojechać z wizytą do_ or _polecieć z wizytą do_, etc. In other cases _wizyta w_ is OK.

Now, in the sentence in question they both work depending on what verb you think is implied:
Kiedy planujecie wizytę w Australii = Kiedy planujecie (złożyć) wizytę w Australii 
Kiedy planujecie wizytę do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizytą do Australii


I am of course ready to change my position provided some reasonable arguments. So again what is wrong with "wizyta do" please?


----------



## mcibor

kemlo said:


> I miss our `skype´ chats in Polish and English about your wedding, when you plan to visit Australia and of course the ping-pong champion of Wodzislaw.



This could also mean that Kemlo is the champion of Wodzisław, then the sentence would translate to

Brakuje mi naszych polsko-angielskich rozmów na skypie o Waszym ślubie i o tym kiedy planujecie odwiedzić Australię i czempiona Włodzisławia w ping-ponga.

Skype chats are mostly sure spoken and not written, therefore rozmów and not czatów.



kemlo said:


> I hope you like the coffee mug!



If you gave them the mug, then it's as guys above said. If you however plan to give them you can say

Mam nadzieję, że spodoba wam się kubek do kawy! 

It's just my humble 5 cents


----------



## Gżegżółka

Thomas1 said:


> Now, in the sentence in question they both work depending on what verb you think is implied:
> a) Kiedy planujecie wizytę w Australii = Kiedy planujecie (złożyć) wizytę w Australii
> b) Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ę* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizyt*ą* do Australii


 
Będąc konsekwentnym zdanie b powinno brzmieć:

Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ę* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizyt*ę* do Australii

lub

Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ą* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizyt*ą* do Australii

Przyznasz chyba, że w każdym z tych przykładów coś nie gra 

W zdaniu a planujesz *wizytę* (gdzie?) *w* Australii natomiast w zdaniu b planujesz *polecieć* (gdzie?) *do* Australii 

(To że planujesz polecieć z wizytą nie ma w tym przypadku znaczenia, zamiast z wizytą mógłbyś polecieć np. z misją pokojową, po prostu planujesz dwie różne rzeczy raz wizytę a raz planujesz polecieć.)

Czy powiedziałbyś: Planuję urlop do Australii?

Planuję urlop w Australii = Planuję (spędzić) urlop w Australii

Planuję urlop do Australii = Planuję (polecieć na) urlop do Australii


----------



## Thomas1

Gżegżółka said:


> Będąc konsekwentnym zdanie b powinno brzmieć:
> 
> Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ę* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizyt*ę* do Australii
> 
> lub
> 
> Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ą* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć z) wizyt*ą* do Australii
> 
> Przyznasz chyba, że w każdym z tych przykładów coś nie gra


Przyznam, ale z innego powodu.  To, że przypadek gramatyczny jest różny, to wynik rekcji czasowników i przyimka, które wymagają dopełnienia w róznych przypadkach:
planować kogo? co?
złożyć kogo ? co?
z kim? z czym?

To, że rekcja planować i złożyć jest taka sama to zbieg okoliczności. Równie dobrze moglibyśmy napisać:
a) Kiedy planujecie wizytę w Australii = Kiedy planujecie (bawić) z wizytą w Australii 
b) Kiedy planujecie wizyt*ę* do Australii = Kiedy planujecie (polecieć na) wizytę do Australii

Moglibyśmy, ale...


> W zdaniu a planujesz *wizytę* (gdzie?) *w* Australii natomiast w zdaniu b planujesz *polecieć* (gdzie?) *do* Australii
> 
> (To że planujesz polecieć z wizytą nie ma w tym przypadku znaczenia, zamiast z wizytą mógłbyś polecieć np. z misją pokojową, po prostu planujesz dwie różne rzeczy raz wizytę a raz planujesz polecieć.)
> 
> Czy powiedziałbyś: Planuję urlop do Australii?
> 
> Planuję urlop w Australii = Planuję (spędzić) urlop w Australii
> 
> Planuję urlop do Australii = Planuję (polecieć na) urlop do Australii


Faktycznie. 
Mimo że "wizyta do" nadal brzmi mi normalnie, to uświadomiliście mi, że sie myliłem.  
Gżegżółka, Fragile chylę czoła.


----------

